# Ammo & Lottie



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ammo got a third in MN today to tie the legendary Candlewood's Tanks A Lot (Lottie) for 2nd place on the All-Time High point derby list. I understand she had one bad bird on land, otherwise very clean. Way to go Bill, Micki & Ammo!!! You guys are walking in the tall cotton now!


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

How many more points to go to get first place? Who was the previous high point chocolate, and how many points did they have?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Continued congratulations. How high is the sky for this girl? Way to go.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

labman52738 said:


> How many more points to go to get first place? Who was the previous high point chocolate, and how many
> points did they have?


Nitram Bull Market was the previous high chocolate with 35 points, I think it was about the 1984 Derby List.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

This is just unbelievable; with three months left Ammo has a chance to set a derby record so high it may never be beaten! Bill Micki and Ammo just keep rolling along, though I'm not looking forward to running against you guys in the all age.

John


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Micki, talked to Deb today, right back at ya! And I don't think Thor would like life on the road away from "dad". Keep it up!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Richard Halstead said:


> Nitram Bull Market was the previous high chocolate with 35 points, I think it was about the 1984 Derby List.


One of the events that got lost in Ammo's dust is that this year's second place Derby chocolate, *Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall* (Tide), owned by Jeff Lyons and Lyn Yelton, also broke the prior Derby record for chocolates by earning 36 points.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> This is just unbelievable; with three months left Ammo has a chance to set a derby record so high it may never be beaten! Bill Micki and Ammo just keep rolling along, though I'm not looking forward to running against you guys in the all age.
> 
> John


You are right about her setting a really high mark. I think she will. But she can't run till the end of the year. Ammo turns 2 Nov 6th. Her last derby will be the weekend of Oct 30th... Go gettum Ammo


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how many points per start Lottie had?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

YardleyLabs said:


> One of the events that got lost in Ammo's dust is that this year's second place Derby chocolate, *Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall* (Tide), owned by Jeff Lyons and Lyn Yelton, also broke the prior Derby record for chocolates by earning 36 points.


Good for him...Way to go Tide!!! Good luck with the big dogs!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

JTS said:


> Not quite 3 months...........Ammo ages out November 6th but their last trial is end of October........points could still be very high in the end.


So 7 weekends? At the rate they're going that's 14 or 15 trials or 35+ points! :razz:

Congrats on today's 3rd and best of luck on your way to the finish line!

Rick


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Bill, Mikki and Ammo, she is for sure one special dog, iv'e watched her run two times and what impressed me the most was how she has held together through all this, she looked like a very mature dog for her age.


Also have to give credit where credit is due to the dog that beat her today and was second to her last week.

# 12 Noremacs Fat Boy " Harley" H Rick Stawski/ Owner Bill Berning

Harley's one heck of a young dog as well.

unofficial results

1. #12 Harley
2. #18 Bailey (golden)
3. #20 Ammo
4. ???


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Todd Caswell said:


> Congrats to Bill, Mikki and Ammo, she is for sure one special dog, iv'e watched her run two times and what impressed me the most was how she has held together through all this, she looked like a very mature dog for her age.
> Also have to give credit where credit is due to the dog that beat her today and was second to her last week.
> 
> # 12 Noremacs Fat Boy " Harley" H Rick Stawski/ Owner Bill Berning
> ...


Way to Go Rick, Bill and HARLEY!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Truely amazing!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Richard Halstead said:


> Nitram Bull Market was the previous high chocolate with 35 points, I think it was about the 1984 Derby List.





YardleyLabs said:


> One of the events that got lost in Ammo's dust is that this year's second place Derby chocolate, *Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall* (Tide), owned by Jeff Lyons and Lyn Yelton, also broke the prior Derby record for chocolates by earning 36 points.


Here's a picture of Tide after Winning the Del Bay Retriever Club Trial on May 22, 2009. The win gave him 36 points to edge out Bull.








Congrats Jeff and Lyn!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Beautiful dog (Tide). Just think, the fluffy that beat out Ammo really has something to tell to all it's doggy friends about the day it beat out the reigning chocolate queen!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I always cheer for the Chocolates, but Bailey, the little golden, is a sweet dog. Wayne's done a great job with her.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gonna be a long drive tonight. See you guys tomorrow... Congrats


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Todd Caswell said:


> 1. #12 Harley
> 2. #18 Bailey (golden)
> 3. #20 Ammo
> 4. ???


Congrats to Wayne and Bailey. Bailey is one heck of a nice dog!

Good luck in Iowa tomorrow. But not too much!

Dave Bezesky & Mick


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish Ammo the best of luck in her remaining trials as a Derby dog and continued good luck in her AA career. She will indeed have set the bar verry high.

When it comes to records that may never be broken there a few dogs out there along with Lottie with some awsome numbers posted

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40511&highlight=lottie&page=4

john


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Ammo ran a very nice trial, Congrtas


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations another Ammo win! 

What dog is #2 this year and with how many points? Is it Dan Hurst's Bullett?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JTS said:


> I don't have the updated point totals but it was Emmit for awhile........not absolutely sure now........
> 
> Bill D. do you have the derby totals?


Pretty sure Emmit had 55 going into this weekend. Emmit and Bullet are the two dogs around fifty that can run till the end of the year. Never had the chance to see Emmit, but I have seen Bullet run and he is one heck of a nice dog! I just don't think Dan will run that many more trials, but look out for Bullet in the all-age. Don't know what either of those two did this weekend. Have not had time to look. Just got back from watching Ammo have an awesome day at Bluegrass. She never really put a foot down wrong according to the judges. Cliff & jeanne Garland set up a very nice derby that was challenging. They were generous with their callbacks and let the dogs sort it out... Look out ahead...Ammo is running strong!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting tidbit on Ammo...In her first 36 derbies from 6 months to 17 months, she earned 23 points while finishing 80%. 

In her last 37 derbies from 17 months till now she has 90 points and has finished 35 of 37(the last 18 in a row). 

Also 7 wins in last 15 trials and just missing 2 others... She is really turning it on for the home stretch!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Bill it was nice meeting you and your wife..


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jason E. said:


> Bill it was nice meeting you and your wife..


Same to you Jason, I'll see you again, probably Chattanooga. I,ll be judging Central Savanna River the weekend of Middle TN. Good luck in those other trials.


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

Ammo Rules!!!!


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

When is Central Savannah Running again?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

finkomania said:


> When is Central Savannah Running again?


That trial is the weekend of Sep 25th...Central Savannah River Area Retriever Club Entries close 9/15. Does not look to be a real big trial. Only one dog entered in the derby, 22 in the Am and 29 in the Open at this point.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Not sure if Emmit or Bullet is in second. Those two have gone at it their entire derby careers. Bullet is at Rockey Mountain which will begin today at 9. I imagine Bullet will run several more trials before he ages out in mid Dec.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Here's a picture of Tide after Winning the Del Bay Retriever Club Trial on May 22, 2009. The win gave him 36 points to edge out Bull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dog there. Anyone know of a kennel name or website for Jeff and Lyn with information about Tide?


----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

Rebel Ridge Farms, Elkton, Md


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

Thansk JS, that's a big duh on me, should have known that one. A few dogs with that Rebel Ridge name huh.


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

huntinman said:


> That trial is the weekend of Aug 25th...Central Savannah River Area Retriever Club Entries close 9/15. Does not look to be a real big trial. Only one dog entered in the derby, 22 in the Am and 29 in the Open at this point.


Is it out by Mettor again? I will have to go out there and check it out.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

finkomania said:


> Is it out by Mettor again? I will have to go out there and check it out.


Yes, Metter, GA. If you go on Entry Express there is a map, but it sounds like you know where you are going...


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

Bill, EE shows 5 trials for her last weekend...which one will it be?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cedarswamp said:


> Bill, EE shows 5 trials for her last weekend...which one will it be?


Last weekend she ran Hennipin Cty, MN and Bluegrass, KY. This weekend they are running River King, IL and Missouri Valley, NE.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Be careful comparing Ammo to Lottie. When she wins an Open and qualifies for a national then the comparisons would be valid. I don't remember Lottie running two trials a weekend. Ammo is an amazing derby dog.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Richard Halstead said:


> Be careful comparing Ammo to Lottie. When she wins an Open and qualifies for a national then the comparisons would be valid. I don't remember Lottie running two trials a weekend. Ammo is an amazing derby dog.


I don't think anyone has compared Ammo to Lottie. The title of this thread was a tribute to Lottie as one of the greatest dogs of all time. The only comparison was that at the moment this thread was started they both had 108 derby points. Obviously Lottie ran fewer trials. I've said before that you can't really compare dogs of different era's because of training methods, competition levels, etc... Lottie was great and everyone knows it. Ammo is a great derby dog and will have to prove herself at the next level. Time will tell...


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I didn't mean to say you were comparing Ammo to Lottie but was wondering if people commenting on this thread really know the history of the dogs that set the marks that are being pursued.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Richard Halstead said:


> I didn't mean to say you were comparing Ammo to Lottie but was wondering if people commenting on this thread really know the history of the dogs that set the marks that are being pursued.


I didn't take it that way Richard. I suspect you are right that a lot of people (especially the younger ones) may not know what a phenomenal record Lottie and Ripple had as derby dogs. Not to mention Lotties unbelievable record as a National winner and finalist. 

I think a lot of people (including myself) get caught up in the wave of excitement of seeing a dog approach records that were set so long ago. I enjoy and admire watching all of the really good ones out there. I have been fortunate to see some of the really great dogs do their thing and have watched in awe as they did it. I have not seen Emmit...but I have been fortunate to see Bullet and of course Ammo in the derbies and think they are both outstanding dogs.

I would encourage everyone out there who has not seen these fine dogs run to go to the trials and watch them with your own eyes. They all have their own style and all are extremely talented in their own right. I have seen a tendency of fans of one dog or another to want to find fault with the other dogs. I have a hard time finding any fault in a derby dog (and their handler) that shows up trial after trial and performs at the level that these dogs have done all year. Lets celebrate these fine dogs while we can, because as we all know, their careers are far too short.

With respect and admiration for all the great dogs and their owners/handlers...


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a question..............
So what do owners due for a living that allows them to be gone that much from work AND spend THAT kind of $ to run Derbies???
And now that she has more than Lottie or Ripple. Will people remember her the next yr. or the one afterwards.?
People DO remember "Lottie" NOT probably for being a Derby dog as much for winning the National Open multiple number of times.
I'm more in awe of the diehard owners that do that!!!!!!!
I'm tired after one weekend of stress being on the road.
More power to both "Ammo" AND her diehards owners!!!!!!!!!
Rock on!!!
Sue


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> I have a question..............
> So *what do owners due for a living that allows them to be gone that much from work AND spend THAT kind of $ to run Derbies???*...Sue


Bill and Micki are textile moguls...they manufacture bandanas for goldens. 

My apologies to all of the golden owners out there. I didn't want to say that - the devil really did make me do it. Hope Judi Carter doesn't see this.

fp


----------



## Shootin Blanks (Sep 14, 2009)

It would have been nice to see how she would have done against the competition in Iowa last weekend. I look forward to seeing her run at Missouri Valley.


----------



## Siouxz (Apr 12, 2004)

Not to take anything away from Ammo because it is truly an amazing feat that she is accomplishing, but the real dog to beat is FC-AFC Chena Rivers Tug who was an FC AFC when she won the derby title with 99 points. That is the record that will never be broken!!!

Continued success to Ammo, you go girl!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sue Kiefer said:


> I have a question..............
> So what do owners due for a living that allows them to be gone that much from work AND spend THAT kind of $ to run Derbies???
> And now that she has more than Lottie or Ripple. Will people remember her the next yr. or the one afterwards.?
> People DO remember "Lottie" NOT probably for being a Derby dog as much for winning the National Open multiple number of times.
> ...


I believe Bill and Micki (Bill at least) were into FTs long ago to the point of making at least one FC from scratch with their own training, then had to give it up for family and work. 

Now they are retired and have the time and modest resources to pursue field trials again, then they get this fantastic, once in a lifetime, dog. The stars really lined up this time, so they took advantage of it when the realization hit what an awesome animal this is and what an opportunity this was, it would have been criminal to pass on that. What is truly amazing to me is how Ammo has been able to hold up to all of the frantic traveling, training here and there in places she has never even seen, then running competitively week in and week out for 18 months. You're right about the stress of traveling to even one FT away from home, Bill and Micki must have incredible endurance to keep up with Ammo.

And I really do believe people will remember this wonder run for a long time, and I'm fairly confident that Ammo will be very successful in the AA.

JR


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Siouxz said:


> Not to take anything away from Ammo because it is truly an amazing feat that she is accomplishing, but the real dog to beat is FC-AFC Chena Rivers Tug who was an FC AFC when she won the derby title with 99 points. That is the record that will never be broken!!!
> 
> Continued success to Ammo, you go girl!!!


You have to run all-age stake to get an all-age title. This run they are on is about the derby. Ammo and Bullet and probably Emmit (even though I have not had the chance to see him run) could probably run all-age right now. Their owners have not chosen to do that. Why would that be a negative? Tug was a great dog that I watched for her whole career, but just because Len chose to do it that way doesn't make it relevant to what today's top derby dogs are doing. You can't break a record that does not have a category.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Siouxz said:


> Not to take anything away from Ammo because it is truly an amazing feat that she is accomplishing, but the real dog to beat is FC-AFC Chena Rivers Tug who was an FC AFC when she won the derby title with 99 points.* That is the record that will never be broken*!!!
> 
> Continued success to Ammo, you go girl!!!


Records are made to be broken...

Pete Rose and Cal Ripken regards


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

huntinman said:


> With respect and admiration for all the great dogs and their owners/handlers...


Here Here!!!

Ammo's accomplishments need not be measured against any other, what she has done is quite a feat done in a manner chosen by her owners and against the competition available, we should all enjoy it for what it is and what she is

and we will all have the opportunity to compete against her in the future and see if we can measure up......


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Len Ferruci chose to run his Derby dogs in AA stakes at least in the last stages of their Derby career. Ripple set the record at the Cimarron Trial and was triple staked while she did it. I don't think she ever won an Open or Am as a Derby dog, because her blinds wouldn't hold up. But she could mark the big stuff for sure. The fact that she was triple staked and still winning anything week after week is amazing to me.

But, Len trained different than most. He slept in the back of the truck with Tug and Ripple to save expenses on his Derby quest. And he definitely bonded with them.

I saw him train them one afternoon before the Cimarron Trial at Brad Smith's grounds nd he had Tug and Ripple on one side of a pond high on a hill and he was angled on the other side, about 175 yards away. He had them both at "place" or sitting behind the line. He would call one of them to the line by saying "kennel" and they would move forward to the mat. He then shot a pigeon and sent the dog. If the dog took a bad line, he stopped him with a whistle, told him to "kennel" and the dog returned to the line. He shot another one and resent. Once the dog picked the bird up, Len took the bird, sent him back to the line by saying "place". When the dog got back, he told her to sit, called Tug to the line by her name, and did the same throw for her. Amazing to say the least.

Ammo's feat is no less amazing than Lottie's or Ripple's. They were just in a different time and had different owners and trainers.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

All I know is that when I am retired, I think having a RV, a great dog and making either the FT or even a HT circut would be an awesome way to spend a couple summers. How is this different from RVer's that go from place to place golfing, other then the fact that they (Bill and AMMO) are probably meeting a better group of people......

Amazed that the dog is holding up, but it is probably "normal" for her now, and it might be more stressful when they do go home to take some time off........


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Amazed that the dog is holding up, but it is probably "normal" for her now, and it might be more stressful when they do go home to take some time off........


Time off might be stressful for Ammo but I bet it won't be for Micki and Bill. 

Bet they're looking forward to a break regards,


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

What is amazing to me is the dedication to the owners of this dog. If they have the same determination to run all age she will be successful.

I judged lottie, tug, and ripple in opens and there was no comparison. Lottie was special. I can’t imagine there ever being another one like her.

Tug and ripple if I remember right burned out early. That’s where the saying started “fc at 2 gundog at 3”


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Howard N said:


> Time off might be stressful for Ammo but I bet it won't be for Micki and Bill.
> 
> Bet they're looking forward to a break regards,


Well, I know Bill is ready for a break. At Bluegrass on Saturday, he kept falling asleep in the Gallery while we were watching the other dogs. Looked like one of those Bobbleheads you can get at the pro football games! Hey, maybe we can come out with a Bill & Ammo bobblehead!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> maybe we can come out with a Bill & Ammo bobblehead


After the schedule the human half of this pair has been keeping that's probably exactly what he feels like. 

Bet Ammo is in it for the birds.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Here is a Great story I found on LOTTIE!*

*2001 Hall of Fame Inductees* 

*Field Trials *









*'90-'91-'93 NFC-AFC Candlewoods Tanks A Lot. The Labrador Retriever's record is still unbroken. Lottie remains the All-time High Point Derby Dog. She qualified for eight National Opens and came in as a finalist in five. *
The black Labrador Retriever bitch Candlewoods Tanks A Lot has been honored in the Field Trial category of the Hall of Fame. What follows is "Lottie's" story, related by her trainer, Mike Lardy of Handjem Retrievers:
Lottie's story is a mixture of quirks of fate, spectacular achievement, and of passion and courage.
First, the quirks of fate. As a seven-week-old puppy at Mary Howley's famed Candlewood Kennel, Lottie was destined to be sent to a "hunting" home. The long-distance buyer backed out at the last second and Lottie was suddenly "leftover." Mary gave the unclaimed pup to Andy Attar, who was then an assistant with us at Handjem Retrievers. Her registered name "Tanks A Lot" was, of course, a reference of the gift and to Lottie's sire, "Tank" (Candlewoods Super Tanker).
Andy raised Lottie and guided her through basic training, which she completed at a remarkably young age. Lottie's basic education included hunting for and retrieving ruffed grouse at three months of age. From the beginning, Lottie displayed a keen but sensible desire and remarkable intelligence.
As was his plan from the outset, Andy searched for a buyer for Lottie once he knew she was a good field trial prospect. Not one to push his own dog on to one of our clients, Andy made arrangements to send Lottie to an East Coast professional who would take a look at her to see if she was suitable for a buyer he had in mind. First, though, Lottie was entered in a Derby stake at Winona, Minnesota. She would be shipped out after the weekend.
So, I ran the 11-month-old Lottie in her first derby and she won! Mary Howley and Randy Kuehl had been watching her run that weekend and decided they ought to buy her. So Lottie stayed in training with Andy and me. People often ask us whether we recognized how talented she was at a young age. We knew she was good, but we certainly wouldn't have come so close to letting her slip out of our hands if we had known just how good she would become.
That first derby win was the start of a remarkable career. First, she became the all-time high-point derby dog at the time with 108 derby points. Then, she completed her Field Championship at 27 months. She was the youngest dog ever entered in the National Retriever Championship in 1990, which she won. Sporting Classics called her victory "among the most convincing triumphs in the 50-year history of the event."
In 1991, Lottie won the National Championship again, becoming the first back-to-back winner since King Buck in 1953. At the 1993 National, she had a dramatic come-from-behind triumph with an unforgettable performance in the 10th (and final) series, making her only the second dog to win three National Opens. In addition to her three National wins, Lottie was a finalist in two others.
What makes Lottie's record even more remarkable is the fact that she whelped five litters during her career, and is the all-time leading bitch producer with over 20 Field Champion and/or Amateur Field Champion titled offspring. Lottie was purchased by Kippy Stroud in 1994. Kippy enjoyed watching Lottie run her last few years, and kept most of the pups from Lottie's last litter, a litter that's proving to be quite good.
From this brief narrative, an outsider might think that Lottie was some kind of commodity, passing through the hands of three owners. Or, you might think she was some super athletic field trial machine who lived in a kennel except when she was breaking records or whelping puppies. To the contrary, Lottie was the center of attention and greatly loved throughout her life. Whether sleeping in Andy's bed as a young pup, riding around on the front seat of Mary Howley's van, hunting the cornfields of Iowa with Randy Kuehl, running the National with me, or raising her last litter at Kippy's, Lottie was always primarily a house dog and special companion to everyone. 
Although I have great memories of Lottie's National performances, I have equally treasured recollections of remarkable performances while pheasant and duck hunting. She showed great courage and heart in all aspects of her life from that first derby she won, to her final battle with cancer. No dog was ever better motivated. She used her great intelligence to figure out the right thing to do, and then she almost always did it. 









Ammo's Great Great Great Grandmother.
Tanks A Lot Mary!!! 
Bill and Micki


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

*WOW!!*


*What a cool story.*
*Sue*


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Just from sitting on the sidelines watching Ammo's career and reading the "tribute to Lottie" I have decided that Bill & Micki must be someone I would love to meet. *That is the classiest post I have read on RTF*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Great read, thanks for the post!

Aaron*


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

NICE!!!!!
Thanks for sharing Bill & Micki


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool story. Who wrote it?


----------



## Jason Bauer (Jan 7, 2009)

I would assume Mike Lardy did.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Cool story. Who wrote it?


What follows is "Lottie's" story, related by her trainer, Mike Lardy of Handjem Retrievers:


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

What a great read.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Really neat!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Interesting read,,thanks.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Very cool how, atleast in this case the better the dogs accomplishments the more classy the people who own them are! Awsome dogs, way to go Ammo!!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

YardleyLabs said:


> One of the events that got lost in Ammo's dust is that this year's second place Derby chocolate, *Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall* (Tide), owned by Jeff Lyons and Lyn Yelton, also broke the prior Derby record for chocolates by earning 36 points.


what are the parents of this dog?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Richard Halstead said:


> what are the parents of this dog?


Running With the Devil and a Gates daughter, Rebel Ridge Jimmy a Chance (http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=96432). The dam is a littermate to Dave Opseth's dog AFC Contrails Bird Strike MH.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I found the parents when I entered the correct name.


----------

